# seen some good news this am



## BACK STRAP (Sep 22, 2004)

I went to my hunting land in madison county tuesday morning. I hunted in a pinoak thicket next to a 4 year old cutover.There is 5 persimon trees in the middle of the thicket. I got a good photo of a nice buck in there last bow season. I was told that someone that hunts the land next to me had shot a good 10 point last year in november. I was walking out this morning and found 6 real nice rubs. (chest high 8" diameter) I am going to give it a rest for a couple of days but I will be back first of next week. Maybe he will show up for breakfest.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 22, 2004)

Good deal on the rubs, maybe you'll see the badboy that made them!   

And thumbs up on the Avatar.. Cute kid!


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 22, 2004)

*back strap*

CHEST HiGH! thats a bigun! goob luck!


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 22, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## mpowell (Sep 22, 2004)

sounds like a great spot.  good luck to you.


----------

